# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Carthusal - by Aerius

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop 

*Review*

Aerius (Terry Maranda) is an industry pro who draws for _White Wolf_ magazine. His city map of _Carthusal_ is magnificent, not just for the city itself but its surroundings.  Picking the best of the four maps that Terry had posted was a difficult choice  -  they are all tremendous: All of them demonstrate an expert use of line, colour, composition and detail.

*Original Thread*

To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## StillCypher

I've looked at that map I don't know how many times, and every time I do, I think, "Yeah, that's pretty darned gorgeous..." And then I heave several envious sighs.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## msa

> I've looked at that map I don't know how many times, and every time I do, I think, "Yeah, that's pretty darned gorgeous..." And then I heave several envious sighs.


I agree... its a gorgeous city map. The fields in particular are inspirational to me, and have been to other posters here too (Port Tinker, which was added to the Cart Choice too, was inspired by this map). Lovely work.

----------


## mearrin69

Wow...just wow. That's gorgeous.
M

----------


## ChicagoMapper

Ditto on the gorgeous and sighs. Makes me feel very LAZY as an artist.   :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Wow, now that is a beautiful map!  Congratulations Aerius, well deserved.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## MarkoDarko

I've been trying to do cities myself lately.  I found this after a quick search.  This is an amazing piece.  Hopefully I can get some inspiration from it.  I really like your lines.

----------

